# Erdung von Maschinenverkleidungsteilen / Maschinenumhausung



## andyecht (8 August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

habe da mal eine Frage zur Erdung von Maschinenteilen, speziell der Maschinenumhausung:
Wir bauen gerade eine Maschine (Ofen), die außen herum per Doppelbartverschluss befestigte Wartungszugänge hat. Diese Wartungszugänge werden lediglich im Störungsfall geöffnet. 
Da diese Türen regelmäßig entfernt werden müssen, ist die Frage, ob diese "Türen" über PE-Leiter mit dem Stahlgestell verbunden werden müssen, oder ob es ausreicht, dass diese über die Verschlüsse bzw. Auflagen ausreichend geerdet sind. Es handelt sich lediglich um die Maschinenverkleidung, die als Steckbleche ausgelegt sind.

Es ist bei einer baugleichen Maschine oft vorgekommen, dass die PE-Leiter gelöst wurden, aber nach Remontage nicht wieder fest verschraubt wurden.

In der alten Firma wurden die so genannten "Steckbleche" fest verschraubt, aber nicht geerdet.

Wie wird es bei euch in der Praxis gehandhabt, auf welche Norm bezieht ihr euch? Potentialausgleich nach Norm für jedes einzelne Steckblech/Verkleidungsteil, oder nicht?

Danke und Gruß,

Andy


----------



## Tommi (11 August 2018)

Hallo,

das Thema gab es schon mal.
Erdung von Blechteilen


----------

